# Advance payments of premium tax credit letter



## suntray (Sep 17, 2020)

Hello,

I received a letter from the IRS informing me that "according to their records" I had received advance payments of the premium tax credit but had failed to file form 8962 on my 2019 return for reconciling these payments. It also indicates I should have received form 1095-A from my healthcare marketplace indicating the information I need to file form 8962. No form like that was sent to me. It's unclear to me from trying to read about this how I would have supposedly received advance payments that I never requested.

I cannot post links yet but the page entitled "Reconciling Your Advance Payments of the Premium Tax Credit" on the IRS website seems to describe the letter I received.

I live in Canada and have been claiming bona fide residence for several years now with form 2555. I saw references searching online to form 8965 for claiming an exemption from the health coverage requirement, which I never filed, however starting in 2019 this form was made obsolete anyway because of there currently being no penalty for not having coverage. I also noticed looking at previous returns that prior to 2019, there was a checkbox on the 1040 return that read "Full-year health care coverage or exempt" which I always checked, but it is now absent and there doesn't seem to be any questions about health coverage.

Anyway, I don't know what they're talking about in regards to advance payments or form 1095-A as I have not requested advance payments of anything and never received this form and obviously have no interest in purchasing US health coverage, being a bona fide resident of Canada.

Does anyone have any insight on this or what I should do? I tried calling 866-682-7451, extension 568 as indicated in the link above for asking questions but it says due to a high volume of calls they are rejecting my call. Thanks in advance for any help with this.


----------

